# Do you listen to music while you ride?



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2009)

check the poll for responses


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2009)

nope, not skiing nor riding bike.  not safe, IMHO.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 20, 2009)

I want to be able to hear what's going on around me and to be able to converse with people on the lift.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

I never have, but I'm not opposed to the idea if I'm out alone.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 20, 2009)

I use my iPod all the time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2009)

No is the answer for me.  I want 100% of my hearing available when I'm skiing.  I could possibly see riding a lift using one when I'm alone, but I think on the trail creates additional risk.  Mind you, I had a serious collision years ago, so I'm hyper sensitive to other skiers around me.  Outside of in the bumps, I'll only open up my speed if I know there is no one within 100 feet of me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 20, 2009)

Where's the sometimes option???


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where's the sometimes option???



That would be a yes vote, pick the one that most resembles your experience and feel free to explain in writing.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

I will rock the iPod when I am skiing solo.  When it comes to MTB I never listen to tunes.  The main reason is that I am almost always riding with others.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 20, 2009)

I've thought about it, but never have. Definately wouldn't crank it to the point that it drowns everything else out, just sorta as background noise while skiing. First time out would basically be evaluating how it effects my awareness and skiing, as a test run. Then I'd try to fine tune volume, when, and where from there.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 20, 2009)

I use an ipod and my helmet has integrated speakers.  I use it all the time, when in a group or solo.  I usually mute it on the lift, because lift conversations are usually more entertaining.  Just ask Leroy.  

I never use it while biking, solo or in a group.  It just doesn't feel as safe to me.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 20, 2009)

I used my iPod for the first time this year while skiing solo.  It's actually really nice.  I did keep the volume really low, so I could still hear other skiers around me.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 20, 2009)

I have the tune ups in my G10 but I haven't used them this year. Last year I use to keep the volume low enough so I could have conversations on the lift. I would also hit the mute button on the cord to hear people that talk softly. That cord didn't last long though (Skull Candy's quality is CRAP) and I had to replace it with a cord that doesn't have a mute button built in.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope  the only sound i want to hear is my skis cutting thru the snow plus the ambient sound around me from other skiers 

But i get plenty of sound playing around every day with my guitars and various sound equipment


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2009)

The motivation for this thread was a thread on another non-skiing related message board about Natasha Richardson and someone who was interested in skiing and wanted to know who wore helmets.  One of the respondents had these two posts to say about it.

"I ski with no helmet.And i wont buy a helmet.Half of the people that have helmets have there ipods pluged in so how can u hear another person coming up on you. Going to Killington this weekend for some last season skiing. I think most of the people care about helmets cause of the speakers, and so they can listen to there tunes."


"Half of the people have the helmets for speakers and thats the truth from someone that worked @ a ski shop.Then its safety second then what color it is"


My response was:

I'm sorry, I just don't buy this argument at all. Do people listen to tunes when they ride? Yes, but out of the hundreds of lift rides I've taken this season, I'd bet that MAYBE 5% of the people I shared the chair with had some sort of media with them. At the same time, well over 50% of people I've shared the chair with, probably closer to 80 are wearing helmets. Also, one doesn't need to wear a helmet with blue tooth whatever to listen to tunes. Most people I know who listen to tunes while riding have a basic ipod, which they could use just as easily with a hat.

From my experience, people buy helmets in the following order of importance.

1. Protection
2. Comfort/fit
3. Color/style
4. Price
5. anything at all to do with music.

I posted a poll over on my skiing message board and I'll report back what the response is.




So, thank you all for participating in my little survey :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2009)

Typical Killington skiing noob I say :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The motivation for this thread was a thread on another non-skiing related message board about Natasha Richardson and someone who was interested in skiing and wanted to know who wore helmets.  One of the respondents had these two posts to say about it.
> 
> "I ski with no helmet.And i wont buy a helmet.Half of the people that have helmets have there ipods pluged in so how can u hear another person coming up on you. Going to Killington this weekend for some last season skiing. I think most of the people care about helmets cause of the speakers, and so they can listen to there tunes."
> 
> ...



I think you're right on with your assessment DHS!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 20, 2009)

i dont, but i think you'd be safer to have 1 in and 1 out to be able to hear whats going on around you


----------



## mondeo (Mar 20, 2009)

Regardless of the percentage of people that wear helmets and listen to music, I don't see any correlation between the two. Have people not heard of headphones? You really don't need a helmet to listen to music.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 20, 2009)

When I have used an IPOD at Jackson Hole..I like to see if I can ski a top to bottom run faster than a song.  It's easy off the Gondola and hard off the Tram unless it's a long song.  At Blue mountain, a run last a verse or two..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Typical Killington skiing noob I say :lol:



for sure..anyway one reason I don't like having an ipod is it's another thing to remember to bring along..I usually have a song going in my head which I refer to as my headpod..


----------



## Geoff (Mar 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Typical Killington skiing noob I say :lol:



I crank up my iPod so I don't have to listen to that booming noise of snowboards scraping over ice.  Besides, I'm a life-long KMarter.  I always sneak a peek uphill before changing my line.  KMart skiers will eventually evolve so their heads swivel 180 degrees.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 21, 2009)

Geoff said:


> KMart skiers will eventually evolve so their heads swivel 180 degrees.


Post of the day! :lol:


----------



## danny p (Mar 23, 2009)

I almost always ride with my ipod.  I usually ride with just one headphone in my right ear (which faces in front of me) and keep the left ear open to hear people behind me.  I don't like the idea of speakers in a helmet, I'd rather stick with the earbuds.  Warm days when the hill is empty I'll pop in both earbuds, I can still hear people coming up on me.




Geoff said:


> I always sneak a peek uphill before changing my line.  KMart skiers will eventually evolve so their heads swivel 180 degrees.



yup.


----------



## ripzillia (Mar 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by Geoff  
KMart skiers will eventually evolve so their heads swivel 180 degrees. 

That goes without saying when your a carver.......


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Mar 23, 2009)

sometimes...integrated speakers in the helmet.  The volume is low enough so I can hear people on the chairlift, its mainly background.  the sound of the wind while I'm skiing down will usually drown out the music...sometimes I'll turn it up so the wind doesn't drown it out, but I can always hear other sounds.  I'll crank it up when I get to the halfpipe.  I never listen to music when backcountry skiing...
  You don't have to be a KMart skier to have a head on a swivel...I look around more than 99% of the other people on the hill.  I also pick my openings for maximum space and minimum traffic.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> nope, not skiing nor riding bike.  not safe, IMHO.





Dr Skimeister said:


> I want to be able to hear what's going on around me and to be able to converse with people on the lift.





deadheadskier said:


> No is the answer for me.  I want 100% of my hearing available when I'm skiing.  I could possibly see riding a lift using one when I'm alone, but I think on the trail creates additional risk.  Mind you, I had a serious collision years ago, so I'm hyper sensitive to other skiers around me.  Outside of in the bumps, I'll only open up my speed if I know there is no one within 100 feet of me.




My sentiments exactly!


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 26, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> sometimes...integrated speakers in the helmet.  The volume is low enough so I can hear people on the chairlift, its mainly background.  the sound of the wind while I'm skiing down will usually drown out the music...


 +1

I bought a helmet for

1.) Protection
2.) Music

In that order.

When I was in highschool, I tried skiing with a walkman one time, and one time only. I tried both earphones and earbuds, and found both to be dangerous, in that even with the volume very low, they still drowned out to much ambient noise.

However, I have to say that having ear pads in my helmet is a completely different story. I can have conversations, and as ECPH said above, most of the time while I'm skiing the sounds of my skis and the wind drowns out the music. The exceptions are when I'm in the bumps (usually empty) I may turn it up a bit. 

And for the record, I ski with a Zune. None of that iPod crap.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 30, 2009)

*wireless helmet tunes*

I rarely use them, but most likely when solo on a weekday I may break them out....  Occasionally on a day when I spend a lot of time in lift-lines or riding the singles line....

I do keep my phone in a waterproof aquapac pouch, and connect over Bluetooth to a small a2dp Bluetooth dongle(mbr-100)... My goggles strap keeps that attached to my helmet...   Its nice not having wires hanging around your neck, although its another device to charge etc...

One day i lost my phone on the slopes, would have been nice to have had music playing so I would have known that after about 30 ft


----------



## Edd (Apr 7, 2009)

I have helmet speakers as well, with an in-line volume control / mute button I can hit quick for talking to people, even with mittens on.

I feel like I hear everything fine, and I'm paranoid about other skiers around me.  Some tunes can really make the day, especially if you're skiing solo.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a helmet with the speakers in the ears. I use it occasionaly and have a lot of fun with it.  I crank it right up.  I am usally the one doing the passing  so I dont concern myself with what is behind me.  Merging trail I look to make sure I am OK.

On the lift I turn them off so I can speak with the people I am skiing with.   
People complain that I can not hear them on the trail.  My response.  The Lifts are for talking the trails are for skiing.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> nope, not skiing nor riding bike.  not safe, IMHO.



skied solo @ K yesterday so i used my ipod for the first time.   it wasn't as unsafe as i thought it might have been. i kept the volume pretty low, so low in fact that the sounds of skiing drowned out the music but in line or on the lift it was fine.    one ride up i could actually hear the guy next to me's music over my own.

on the down side, the ear buds with a helmet flap over them made my ears hurt after a couple of hours.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> skied solo @ K yesterday so i used my ipod for the first time.   it wasn't as unsafe as i thought it might have been. i kept the volume pretty low, so low in fact that the sounds of skiing drowned out the music but in line or on the lift it was fine.    one ride up i could actually hear the guy next to me's music over my own.
> 
> on the down side, the ear buds with a helmet flap over them made my ears hurt after a couple of hours.



Agree with all of this.

I basically take the same tactic... Loud enough for me to hear it while in the line / on the lift, but wind noise drowns it out while skiing...

However, I have the speakers integrated into my helmet, and it's much more comfortable. I tried the ear buds under the helmet first, and quickly switched to this solution.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Agree with all of this.
> 
> I basically take the same tactic... Loud enough for me to hear it while in the line / on the lift, but wind noise drowns it out while skiing...
> 
> ...


I'm the opposite. I hit the mute button when I get in the liftline so I can pay attention to what's going on around me. 

Once I'm skiing, I turn it loud enough where I can hear the snow and wind, but still hear the music loud enough to sing along. 

See if they make upgraded ear pads for your helmet. They work great on the G10. Worth every penny.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I
> See if they make upgraded ear pads for your helmet. They work great on the G10. Worth every penny.



i picked up giro audio system pad replacements for my son on tramdock for $15 or so.  he gets them for Christmas.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2010)

I use the ipod shuffle - it was given to me.  It holds enough music for a good day of skiing, and, more importantly, if I lose it, it's not much of a $ hit.  It's so small it's easy to stuff away and not get in the way.  

I have giro speakers in ear flaps, that works out great.  The only problem I had with the ear flaps was the connectors must have gotten a little wet, and corroded.  Just like a intermittent wire.  I cleaned it all out with alcohol and life is good again.

I always dial down the volume in line and on the lift, since inevitably I find myself talking to someone, or at least listening to them.  I find it's safer that way.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i picked up giro audio system pad replacements for my son on tramdock for $15 or so.  he gets them for Christmas.



Now he'll definitely ignore you   :-o


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2010)

billski said:


> Now he'll definitely ignore you   :-o


So very true


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2010)

billski said:


> I use the ipod shuffle - it was given to me.  It holds enough music for a good day of skiing, and, more importantly, if I lose it, it's not much of a $ hit.  It's so small it's easy to stuff away and not get in the way.
> 
> I have giro speakers in ear flaps, that works out great.  The only problem I had with the ear flaps was the connectors must have gotten a little wet, and corroded.  Just like a intermittent wire.  I cleaned it all out with alcohol and life is good again.
> 
> I always dial down the volume in line and on the lift, since inevitably I find myself talking to someone, or at least listening to them.  I find it's safer that way.


I'm just going to use my Blackberry this season.  I carry it anyway, and if I break/lose it I'm not out anything.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 16, 2010)

billski said:


> I use the ipod shuffle - it was given to me.  It holds enough music for a good day of skiing, and, more importantly, if I lose it, it's not much of a $ hit.  It's so small it's easy to stuff away and not get in the way.
> 
> I have giro speakers in ear flaps, that works out great.  The only problem I had with the ear flaps was the connectors must have gotten a little wet, and corroded.  Just like a intermittent wire.  I cleaned it all out with alcohol and life is good again.
> 
> I always dial down the volume in line and on the lift, since inevitably I find myself talking to someone, or at least listening to them.  I find it's safer that way.



Yup, same system for me....Shuffle with Giro/Skullcandy.  Good sound but since it's not in the ear it doesn't block out your surroundings.

Only difference is I always dial it UP on the lift, since inevitable I find that someone wants to talk to me.


----------

